# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Thử cái ngoài MACH3 đi

## amatuer

MÌnh thấy phần mềm của trang này cũng rất tốt, có vẻ thân thiện hơn mach3

http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy.

            Board phần cứng thì làm dễ, giá license cũng rẻ 69 Eur, có bạn nào thử chưa.

----------

hoang.nvn

----------


## CKD

Boar này chạy ngon.. mình có dùng v demo rồi. Nhưng trong điều kiện nghiêm cứu thôi. Chứ thực tế mình chưa thử chỉ vì mấy chục Eu kia. Dù sao tâm lý dùng đồ free vẫn còn bác ạ.

----------

hoang.nvn

----------


## amatuer

MÌnh cũng mới chạy thử chiều nay xong, nói chung là quá tốt. Có thể nói là hơn Mach3 về tính tiện dụng và trực quan, BOB cực kỳ dễ làm hoạt động qua USB nên xài Laptop vô tư. Thấy trên mạng có người bán đồ fake của Hồ cẩm ĐÀo cũng good lắm nhưng giá cả ko biết thế nào.

----------


## phonglepk

> MÌnh thấy phần mềm của trang này cũng rất tốt, có vẻ thân thiện hơn mach3
> 
> http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy.
> 
>             Board phần cứng thì làm dễ, giá license cũng rẻ 69 Eur, có bạn nào thử chưa.


Cái này em chạy được vài sản phẩm rồi.. Nói chung là rất ổn và rẻ tiền,vận hành và sử dụng rất đơn giản,phần cứng cực kỳ dể làm. Còn phần mềm lúc trước có 1 anh bên thegioicnc share cho em dùng mãi tới hôm nay vẫn thấy ổn, nhưng over step chỉ cho phép 0,2 thôi.
Nếu bác nào thích em share phần mềm lại cho nghiên cứu.. Free 100% nhé

----------

amatuer, Nam CNC

----------


## writewin

có ***** ko ah, mạch thì em có sẳn rồi, chỉ thiếu phần mên thôi, hé hé

@a ma tơ: hồi nãy 1h hơn có đi ngang chổ anh mà thấy đóng cửa nên ko vào, d d thì có đem nhưng ko lưu số, hẹn anh khi khác nhé

----------


## amatuer

> Cái này em chạy được vài sản phẩm rồi.. Nói chung là rất ổn và rẻ tiền,vận hành và sử dụng rất đơn giản,phần cứng cực kỳ dể làm. Còn phần mềm lúc trước có 1 anh bên thegioicnc share cho em dùng mãi tới hôm nay vẫn thấy ổn, nhưng over step chỉ cho phép 0,2 thôi.
> Nếu bác nào thích em share phần mềm lại cho nghiên cứu.. Free 100% nhé


vậy tốt quá, bạn share cho anh em cùng nghiên cứu đi. thanks!

----------


## phonglepk

> vậy tốt quá, bạn share cho anh em cùng nghiên cứu đi. thanks!


Để tôn trọng chia sẽ của anh đã chia sẽ cho em.. em bê nguyên cái threads bên đó qua đây cho các anh tham khảo..
http://www.thegioicnc.com/@forum/thr...er-crcked.html
Nếu không được em sẽ up bản em đang dùng.
Vì bản này là ***** nên còn nhiều bất tiện, cũng mong các anh nghiên cứu để hoàn thiện thêm và chúng ta cũng có thêm lựa chọn cho CNC FREE

----------

amatuer

----------


## khach274

Cái bản đó không biết máy em làm sao nhưng tải về không tài nào chạy được ra chương trình.
Trong khi tải bản từ máy chủ về thì vẫn chạy ngon lành.

Bấm bụng đành liều hỏi bác dungtb để mua 1 con xem sao. Bác ấy báo cho cái giá 1,9tr.
Giá thế là chỉ có tương đương mỗi cái bản quyền như trên thôi đây cả BOB luôn...

Nhưng thấy chát quá nên em mua chỗ khác giá chỉ có *MỘT NỬA* giá đó. BOB xịn đẹp, cách ly quang đầy đủ, KEY bản quyền FULL luôn...
(Giá tương đương một vài bác bán NCSTUDIO V5)

----------

amatuer

----------


## phonglepk

Bản ***** đó lúc trước em tải về cũng không chạy được. lý do là máy tính thiếu Netfamework và cả Direct X9.0
Bác nào tải về ko chạy cứ tìm đúng 2 cái đó cài vô máy tính là chạy bình thường cho cả OS x86 và x64
Tất nhiên bản ***** thì dùng không thể bằng các bản mới Full lisence được

----------

amatuer

----------


## phonglepk

> Cái bản đó không biết máy em làm sao nhưng tải về không tài nào chạy được ra chương trình.
> Trong khi tải bản từ máy chủ về thì vẫn chạy ngon lành.
> 
> Bấm bụng đành liều hỏi bác dungtb để mua 1 con xem sao. Bác ấy báo cho cái giá 1,9tr.
> Giá thế là chỉ có tương đương mỗi cái bản quyền như trên thôi đây cả BOB luôn...
> 
> Nhưng thấy chát quá nên em mua chỗ khác giá chỉ có *MỘT NỬA* giá đó. BOB xịn đẹp, cách ly quang đầy đủ, KEY bản quyền FULL luôn...
> (Giá tương đương một vài bác bán NCSTUDIO V5)


Anh mua giá rẻ ở đâu mà hay vậy? chỉ chổ cho em với. Tks

----------


## huanpt

Bác nào xài cái nay rồi thì cho hỏi, tớ muốn gắn 1 cái MPG vào thì làm thế nào?

----------


## amatuer

> Cái bản đó không biết máy em làm sao nhưng tải về không tài nào chạy được ra chương trình.
> Trong khi tải bản từ máy chủ về thì vẫn chạy ngon lành.
> 
> Bấm bụng đành liều hỏi bác dungtb để mua 1 con xem sao. Bác ấy báo cho cái giá 1,9tr.
> Giá thế là chỉ có tương đương mỗi cái bản quyền như trên thôi đây cả BOB luôn...
> 
> Nhưng thấy chát quá nên em mua chỗ khác giá chỉ có *MỘT NỬA* giá đó. BOB xịn đẹp, cách ly quang đầy đủ, KEY bản quyền FULL luôn...
> (Giá tương đương một vài bác bán NCSTUDIO V5)



Bạn chia sẻ cho anh em đi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

@khach247: lic bản quyền mà rẻ hơn thì chỉ có lic họ Tiệp thôi anh ới  :Big Grin:

----------


## khach274

> Bạn chia sẻ cho anh em đi.


Chia sẻ gì vậy bác?




> @khach247: lic bản quyền mà rẻ hơn thì chỉ có lic họ Tiệp thôi anh ới


Họ gì em đâu quan tâm. Em chỉ biết BOB OK, LIC OK

KEY đi kèm với bob. Mỗi HW có 1 KEY riêng.

About khi không có card, và phía dưới là khi có cắm card. Mỗi HW có 1 serial, tương ứng với serial là KEY bản quyền.



Nó là ở đâu, hay ra sao em đâu cần quan tâm. Em chỉ quan tâm:
- BOB chuẩn chỉ, ngon lành.
- SW có lic để sử dụng được. Không phải ***** hay patch gì không ảnh hưởng đến soft
=> Quan trọng là giá hạt rẻ là OK.

Chứ như cái của bác nào chia sẻ bản ***** kia em tải về có dùng được đâu. Mà cứ cho có chạy được thì gà mờ như em làm BOB kiểu gì.  :Smile: )

----------

jimmyli

----------


## amatuer

Bạn chia sẻ nơi bán cái card đó í mà.

----------


## khach274

Em mua của thằng bạn người tàu.

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 chú chạy cổng USB, open source

http://www.sparetimelabs.com/eazycnc...me/welcome.php

----------

anhxco, Gamo

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> thêm 1 chú chạy cổng USB, open source
> 
> http://www.sparetimelabs.com/eazycnc...me/welcome.php


Những phần mềm CNC em biết và cũng làm thì ít thấy viết trên Java và .net, bởi vì nó phải qua máy ảo. Điều này ít nhiều ảnh hưởng đến realtime. Mach3 được viết bằng VC++, Mach4 được viết bằng C++ và GUI hình như sử dụng wxWidgets để chạy đa nền tảng. Còn các phần mềm CNC cổ cổ em từng xem thì họ viết trên DOS, chắc dùng C++.

----------


## anhxco

> thêm 1 chú chạy cổng USB, open source
> 
> http://www.sparetimelabs.com/eazycnc...me/welcome.php


Ngon, chip cụ e sẻ mần con này  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> thêm 1 chú chạy cổng USB, open source
> 
> http://www.sparetimelabs.com/eazycnc...me/welcome.php


Em ngày xưa cũng viết thử cái ni nhưng mà em ko biết là còn nhiều trò phụ của bác Mach3 mà ko biết chú này có làm được ko?

----------


## anhcos

Mình có ông anh chỉ biết dùng TurboCNC, chạy trên DOS, viết bằng C++ for DOS. Giao diện không đẹp như mấy cái GUI sau này thôi chứ vẫn được việc, thấy ổng chạy tới 5 trục luôn.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

1 vài thông tin tham khảo về motion control card: 

*01: NI motion*

NI-Motion Driver Support for Microsoft Visual Studio .NET
Hardware: Motion Control
Problem: 
I am trying to use either Microsoft Visual Basic .NET, Microsoft Visual C# .NET, or Microsoft Visual C++ .NET with the NI-Motion driver. Does NI support this?

Solution: 
The table below summarizes the support for Visual Studio and NI-Motion.
*Visual C++ .NET supports managed code and unmanaged code, so you can use the C example programs installed by NI-Motion with Visual C++ .NET.



National Instruments does not support Visual Studio .NET 2003 or Visual Studio 2005 with the NI-Motion driver, though it may be possible to use it. To use the NI-Motion DLLs in the .NET languages, you must create a wrapper around the DLL. Refer to the Related Links section for more information.


*02: softservo http://www.softservo.com/*

API viết bằng VC++ 6, Giao diện viết trên VB6

*03: Googoltech:  www.googoltech.com*
API viết bằng VC++ 6, Giao diện viết trên VB6, VC6

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

> Ngon, chip cụ e sẻ mần con này


hehe, hôm nọ chẳng giữ lại con nào phòng thân, chờ tin các cụ thôi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> 1 vài thông tin tham khảo về motion control card: 
> 
> *01: NI motion*
> 
> NI-Motion Driver Support for Microsoft Visual Studio .NET
> Hardware: Motion Control
> Problem: 
> I am trying to use either Microsoft Visual Basic .NET, Microsoft Visual C# .NET, or Microsoft Visual C++ .NET with the NI-Motion driver. Does NI support this?
> 
> ...


dồ chuyên dùng em thấy code bằng gì ko quan trọng nữa, mình chỉ thao tác trên data thôi, còn realtime thì DSP mạnh hoặc FPGA đảm nhiệm rồi

trích từ 1 trang của anh

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## nhatson

thêm chú CNC gạo này nữa, dùng chip TI, giao tiếp máy tính USB, khó chịu là dkhien step qua chuẩn SPI , tương thik với mấy chú step drive đời mới của hãng ST


http://ricecnc.com/RiceCNC/Welcome.html

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## nhatson

mà loanh quanh chi cho đời mỏi mệt, em thấy mach3, dùng với hardware ngoài qua cổng ethernet là bán chuyên nghiệp được , vấn đề là có giàn cơ khí cho tưng xứng năng lực em nó

----------

haianhelectric, Tien Manh

----------


## anhxco

> Những phần mềm CNC em biết và cũng làm thì ít thấy viết trên Java và .net, bởi vì nó phải qua máy ảo. Điều này ít nhiều ảnh hưởng đến realtime. Mach3 được viết bằng VC++, Mach4 được viết bằng C++ và GUI hình như sử dụng wxWidgets để chạy đa nền tảng. Còn các phần mềm CNC cổ cổ em từng xem thì họ viết trên DOS, chắc dùng C++.


PC thời này mạnh lắm bác rồi bác!

----------


## anhxco

> mà loanh quanh chi cho đời mỏi mệt, em thấy mach3, dùng với hardware ngoài qua cổng ethernet là bán chuyên nghiệp được , vấn đề là có giàn cơ khí cho tưng xứng năng lực em nó


Nhăc đến cái network, hôm trước e có test thử cho thằng tablet làm cái server rồi control thằng GRBL qua network cũng hay phết, máy từ xa dùng trình duyệt để control thôi.



http://xyzbots.com/grblweb.html

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> dồ chuyên dùng em thấy code bằng gì ko quan trọng nữa, mình chỉ thao tác trên data thôi, còn realtime thì DSP mạnh hoặc FPGA đảm nhiệm rồi
> 
> trích từ 1 trang của anh


Có thể bây h em chưa cập nhật, 1 số dự án em đã từng làm: 

*01: NI motion*

Chắc mọi người ít nhiều biết sản phẩm hãng này, 1 phần mềm hay được dùng là LABVIEW.

http://vietnam.ni.com/

Link câu trả lời (lần cập nhật gần đây nhất 2010)

http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/all...256E94005945D2

*02: softservo* 

Kiến trúc của họ



Trên windows, có 1 phần mềm riêng tạo Realtime, nó gọi là RTAI https://www.rtai.org/

Card hình như cũng dùng FPGA

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## nhatson

nếu bỏ công làm, suy đi nghĩ lại làm hardware cho mach3 là lợi nhất
bản quyền đã có hoặc được share hoặc cheatting
làm xong có 1 cộng đồng lớn để nhằm tới
việc nữa là có thể trở thành đối tác của artsoft với mach4, mach4 ko public API, chỉ làm việc với đối tác ptrien phần cứng mà thôi

b.r

----------


## Tien Manh

Cái này em có. Cả đống luôn. Key em cũng có. Giá thì rẻ bèo.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Boar này chạy ngon.. mình có dùng v demo rồi. Nhưng trong điều kiện nghiêm cứu thôi. Chứ thực tế mình chưa thử chỉ vì mấy chục Eu kia. Dù sao tâm lý dùng đồ free vẫn còn bác ạ.


Bác IB Board ID cho em. Gửi bác 1 cái key chạy chơi

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cái bản đó không biết máy em làm sao nhưng tải về không tài nào chạy được ra chương trình.
> Trong khi tải bản từ máy chủ về thì vẫn chạy ngon lành.
> 
> Bấm bụng đành liều hỏi bác dungtb để mua 1 con xem sao. Bác ấy báo cho cái giá 1,9tr.
> Giá thế là chỉ có tương đương mỗi cái bản quyền như trên thôi đây cả BOB luôn...
> 
> Nhưng thấy chát quá nên em mua chỗ khác giá chỉ có *MỘT NỬA* giá đó. BOB xịn đẹp, cách ly quang đầy đủ, KEY bản quyền FULL luôn...
> (Giá tương đương một vài bác bán NCSTUDIO V5)


Board này của bác là phiên bản cũ. Chưa có 0-10v. Muốn có phải mua 1 cái board nhỏ cắm ngoài. Cắm lên mấy cái Jump kia. Nó dùng con OPAM LM358.

----------


## nhatson

http://forum.planet-cnc.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=520

bo nào có trong này các cụ tự hiểu nhé, em ko có ý phán xét nhé

b.r

----------


## Tien Manh

> http://forum.planet-cnc.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=520
> 
> bo nào có trong này các cụ tự hiểu nhé, em ko có ý phán xét nhé
> 
> b.r


Mình ít tiền dùng đồ lậu thôi cụ. Còn muốn xịn thì rẻ nhất là 99 Euro for MK2/4 + 69 Euro for lic. Tiền nào của đó thôi. Quan trọng là nó có giải quyết đc vấn đề và nhu cầu của mình không.

----------


## nhatson

> Mình ít tiền dùng đồ lậu thôi cụ. Còn muốn xịn thì rẻ nhất là 99 Euro for MK2/4 + 69 Euro for lic. Tiền nào của đó thôi. Quan trọng là nó có giải quyết đc vấn đề và nhu cầu của mình không.


hehe em ko phán xét mà.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

1 mẩu plugin mach3 motion control qua ethernet


http://www.machsupport.com/forum/ind...c,19698.0.html
http://www.machsupport.com/forum/ind...c,19697.0.html

----------


## CKD

> Bác IB Board ID cho em. Gửi bác 1 cái key chạy chơi


Cái mạch em làm bỏ lâu quá rồi, không biết nó nằm sứ mô.. Hôm nào e làm lại cái mới rồi PM cho cụ sau nhé. Cám ơn cụ trước.

----------


## ABCNC

Hi, có bác nào sử dụng planet MK2/4 chưa nhỉ, nhớ có thớt nào ae nói mình có thể thương lượng về giá với họ? mình có mail hỏi, họ trả lời nhưng ko đề cập vụ sale off ạ:
"Thank you for your interest.
Alpha step driver support pulse mode and will work with our controller.
You can buy in our web shop:
http://www......
Best regards"
Các bác đã mua của họ cho e xin kinh nghiệm ạ

----------


## Tien Manh

> Hi, có bác nào sử dụng planet MK2/4 chưa nhỉ, nhớ có thớt nào ae nói mình có thể thương lượng về giá với họ? mình có mail hỏi, họ trả lời nhưng ko đề cập vụ sale off ạ:
> "Thank you for your interest.
> Alpha step driver support pulse mode and will work with our controller.
> You can buy in our web shop:
> http://www......
> Best regards"
> Các bác đã mua của họ cho e xin kinh nghiệm ạ


Có 1 bác nói được giảm 100 euro?? Em cũng không nhớ là bác nào. Gọi điện cho em về vụ key nói vậy. Em định mua và như này.

Mua Mk2/4 trước, về thử với key của khựa. Khớp thì vui không thì đành chi thêm 69 Euro nữa vậy.

Họ có nói là có ship tới VN. Không như 1 số hàng khác không chơi với VN.

MK2/4 có nhiều chức năng mà Mk1 không có. Như phay trên bề mặt cong. Scan 3D bằng probe....

----------


## ABCNC

Nó có 99(Mk2/4)+69(soft)+18(ship) vậy giảm 100eu thì vô lý rồi

----------


## Tien Manh

> Nó có 99(Mk2/4)+69(soft)+18(ship) vậy giảm 100eu thì vô lý rồi


Bác đó ko mua mk2/4. Cũng ở trên đây.

----------


## suu_tam

> Có 1 bác nói được giảm 100 euro?? Em cũng không nhớ là bác nào. Gọi điện cho em về vụ key nói vậy. Em định mua và như này.
> 
> Mua Mk2/4 trước, về thử với key của khựa. Khớp thì vui không thì đành chi thêm 69 Euro nữa vậy.
> 
> Họ có nói là có ship tới VN. Không như 1 số hàng khác không chơi với VN.
> 
> MK2/4 có nhiều chức năng mà Mk1 không có. Như phay trên bề mặt cong. Scan 3D bằng probe....


Bác là bác manhst ạ? Em là người gọi cho bác hỏi. Cũng muốn sắm con MK2/4 về thử nhưng chưa xin được vợ tiền. Trước em thấy bác tự làm bob mà, giờ bác chuyển qua lấy luốn của thằng SKY-TECH cho nhanh à bác.
Thấy mua của nó còn rẻ hơn mua mach3.

----------


## nhatson

1 hệ thống em nghĩ có thể ptrien để thay thể mach3, gọn nhẹ hơn
BeagleBone +linuxcnc






http://www.cnc.info.pl/topics12/beag...vt57512,20.htm

----------


## thwcs

> Cái này em chạy được vài sản phẩm rồi.. Nói chung là rất ổn và rẻ tiền,vận hành và sử dụng rất đơn giản,phần cứng cực kỳ dể làm. Còn phần mềm lúc trước có 1 anh bên thegioicnc share cho em dùng mãi tới hôm nay vẫn thấy ổn, nhưng over step chỉ cho phép 0,2 thôi.
> Nếu bác nào thích em share phần mềm lại cho nghiên cứu.. Free 100% nhé


Bác share cho em với, em đang cần gấp mà vào trang chủ không còn nữa. Email của em là: mr.thuc@gmail.com ; Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác share cho em với, em đang cần gấp mà vào trang chủ không còn nữa. Email của em là: mr.thuc@gmail.com ; Cảm ơn bác nhiều!


Máy mình lâu nay vẫn dùng BOB planet tự chế này, khoáy nhất là 6 công tắc hành trình riêng biệt. Đã chạy linh tinh đủ thứ -- vẫn ok nên lười thay loại khác. Tuy nhiên làm xong là thôi không còn nhớ làm như thế nào nữa chỉ mang máng là nạp file hex boot vào con pic4550 xong, rút điện ra, nhấn giữ nút reset trên bo cắm điện lại rồi cập nhật firmware vào con PIC. Vừa tìm lại được cái bo vẽ bằng sprintlayout :
http://www.mediafire.com/download/56...r-20100111.hex
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2w...br/BoVeLai.LAY
Bo này mình làm thời còn rảnh rỗi  :Big Grin: 


Key thì cụ STManh biếu
Chúc chế thành công nhé

----------

Gamo, solero, thwcs

----------


## thwcs

Cảm ơn bác thuhanoi nhiều! 
Em cần firmware để thử tự chế BOB rồi dùng kiểu cr@ck ý mà. BOB đang chạy thì không dám bỏ ra nghịch. Link layout của bác ko sống nữa nhưng em có thể nhìn mạch của bác mà vẽ lại được.
Chúc bác có buổi tối thật vui vẻ!

----------


## sieunhim

Em rất thích cái thằng linuxcnc nhưng bữa giờ test thử mãi vẫn chưa đc  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Nghe mấy bác nói xài cái BOB mach3 LPT cho linuxcnc được mà bữa giờ e thử hoài nó ko chạy, kể cả cấu hình tay + import config của mach3 vào lúc test motor nó cứ im ru ko nhúc nhích gì (đèn tín hiệu step/dir trên driver có nhấp nháy). Bác nào xài linuxcnc + bob mach3 lpt roài chỉ e với

----------


## ahdvip

> Em rất thích cái thằng linuxcnc nhưng bữa giờ test thử mãi vẫn chưa đc 
> Nghe mấy bác nói xài cái BOB mach3 LPT cho linuxcnc được mà bữa giờ e thử hoài nó ko chạy, kể cả cấu hình tay + import config của mach3 vào lúc test motor nó cứ im ru ko nhúc nhích gì (đèn tín hiệu step/dir trên driver có nhấp nháy). Bác nào xài linuxcnc + bob mach3 lpt roài chỉ e với


Có tín hiệu mà sao không chạy nhỉ, bác coi có đúng chân step/dir chưa đó, có khi nào đấu lộn ngược 2 em này không

----------


## sieunhim

> Có tín hiệu mà sao không chạy nhỉ, bác coi có đúng chân step/dir chưa đó, có khi nào đấu lộn ngược 2 em này khộng


Da ko bác ah, vì e đang chạy trên mach3 ok mà, chỉ cắm dây sang máy cài linux cnc thôi  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## newbieCNC

Em vừa làm thử tạo mã planet cnc, check thử xác thực cũng ổn, nhưng ko có board thử. Bác nào làm chuột bạch để em thử cái

Đính kèm 17863

----------

anhcos, emptyhb

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em vừa làm thử tạo mã planet cnc, check thử xác thực cũng ổn, nhưng ko có board thử. Bác nào làm chuột bạch để em thử cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17863


Chuột bạch đê cụ : MUXG-JOCU-GDUE-VQTJ

----------


## newbieCNC

bác thử em này nhé

3Ak7OaCDyGpUHpnoQw6rLHVUiWRrQqOIOJGTIZ1YjeG+Lb4yI5  uI2m1gnidunC2Me8j8drd98+zMuWl560iY3A==

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác thử em này nhé
> 
> 3Ak7OaCDyGpUHpnoQw6rLHVUiWRrQqOIOJGTIZ1YjeG+Lb4yI5  uI2m1gnidunC2Me8j8drd98+zMuWl560iY3A==


Rất OK bác - mặc dù nó khác với key cũ ở đoạn mã phía sau nhưng hoạt động tốt, nếu bác không có ý thương mại cho mình xin phần mềm với - hay đấy

----------

newbieCNC

----------


## emptyhb

Cũng hóng, bác newbieCNC giỏi quá.

----------


## newbieCNC

Cái này em thử decode thôi, ko có tính thương mại. Bác nào thích chuột bạch thì gửi mã cho em, em sẽ gửi lại mã Active.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác kích giùm 2 mã này nhé:

MUAV-HMIX-GOXE-IJJV  SN: 048170

MUEF-TSLJ-CFDH-NGYR  SN: 048164

Thank Thank

----------


## newbieCNC

> Bác kích giùm 2 mã này nhé:
> 
> MUAV-HMIX-GOXE-IJJV  SN: 048170
> 
> MUEF-TSLJ-CFDH-NGYR  SN: 048164
> 
> Thank Thank


Bac thu 2 em nay nhe:

PXCNOxxq2YBEsNSvgmxTOKpTzX5LJpiDOIMoCLhcu+dy8gk1gg  LfH6y77ITN/3qDE5zDlMuoSNOyCYypOd3j9A==

WbuQCF6zlJZZCy3XaDE8tg+v7TpNoOOA2lgImSajN/EBCcbW2nT7qrtsky+XBsFgX7+9ejLkl+gqlt7mNRCIYA==

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cám ơn bác - đang test ok bác

----------


## kenshido1231

> Em vừa làm thử tạo mã planet cnc, check thử xác thực cũng ổn, nhưng ko có board thử. Bác nào làm chuột bạch để em thử cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17863


Ước chi bạn share cái tool. Kaka

----------


## anhcos

Tool hay quá, không có nc nhưng vẫn muốn có phần mềm này...

----------


## kenshido1231

Up share đi bác

----------


## lekimhung

Tham lam quá đi, share 1 cái người ta biết được update lại phiên bản mới thì ráng chịu à.

----------


## thanhnguyen1890

> em vừa làm thử tạo mã planet cnc, check thử xác thực cũng ổn, nhưng ko có board thử. Bác nào làm chuột bạch để em thử cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17863


ma activation code: Muuh-tybv-slxb-eeif
seral: 056303
cam on ban nhieu

----------


## kenshido1231

Cụ Newbie ơi giúp đỡ với. mới tháo con píc ra lắp vô cái board khác nó đỗi mã ko active được a giúp e kích hoạt lại với

MUQV-BLKJ-IESG-ADNR

----------


## newbieCNC

Cụ kiểm tra cái tin nhắn nhá

----------

kenshido1231

----------


## kenshido1231

hihi tks cụ nhiều. đã ok rồi. hjhj ko chơi ngu nữa.

----------


## anhcos

> Cụ kiểm tra cái tin nhắn nhá


Bác cho mình xin key của Planet CNC này với

Control Board MUSR-ORBI-KIDQ-EHWQ
Serial 044189

----------


## newbieCNC

Bác thử nha. em gửi trong pm

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi

----------


## Mới CNC

Có bác nào giúp em với! BOB của em. MUKG-OEST-PIJG-TQDB. máy tính của em bị lỗi WIN cài lại mất luôn Key. xin các bác giúp đỡ>

----------


## newbieCNC

Sozi cụ, ổ cứng tèo nên phần mềm đã bay. lúc nào rảnh em ngồi nghịch lại  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mới CNC

Quang tèo luôn cái BOB.

----------


## suu_tam

KEY này bọn bên taobao nó bán giá vài chục ngàn.
Hiện tại em cũng đang dùng bộ MK3/4 chạy rất tốt.

----------


## newbieCNC

@Mới CNC 
cụ check pm. vừa restore lại ổ cứng, lại còn cái này.

----------

suu_tam

----------


## thewind258

bác cho em xin cái key của board này được không ạ
Controller Board: MUTD-IKGL-XVAB-DUNI
Serial: 059336
Thanks bác

----------


## hearttouch

> @Mới CNC 
> cụ check pm. vừa restore lại ổ cứng, lại còn cái này.


bác cho em xin cái key của board này được không ạ
Controller Board: MUCB-ADCQ-BSJM-YUHR
Serial: 059449
Thanks bác

----------


## Ona

Bác cho xin  key này luôn nhé:

MUCP-IRKB-QMHV-PUHL
serial: 021992

cám ơn bác nhiều

----------


## nhatson

máy usa thì phải, 33k chạy mach4

----------


## tunb

> Bác thử nha. em gửi trong pm


bro cho mình xin key của cái này được ko?
MULW-NFAO-RVGT-CJXR
Serial: 057289

----------


## tunb

> bro cho mình xin key của cái này được ko?
> MULW-NFAO-RVGT-CJXR
> Serial: 057289


Thanks các bro đã hỗ trợ

----------


## newbieCNC

Sau khi đọc 1 số comment của các cụ ở http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/60...4885#post84885 em quyết định sẽ dừng việc cấp key, sozi các cụ. các cụ bỏ vài bữa ăn, nhịn vài chầu nhậu là sẽ mua được key thui ah.

----------


## suu_tam

Em ủng hộ bác newbieCNC.
Giá ở taobao bọn nó đang bán key là 3 tệ ~ 10k. Mất công giao dịch.
Cho nên các bác nào cần key từ bác newbieCNC theo em là ủng hộ bác ấy 50k/key là hợp lý.

Link giá 3 tệ đây ạ:
https://world.taobao.com/item/458270....q42zF8#detail

Còn em thì hồi xưa mua mấy lần ở link 5 tệ này:
https://world.taobao.com/item/436883....euKEZR#detail

----------


## newbieCNC

Ý em là mua từ hãng. 50k hay 100k cũng chẳng làm em khá thêm gì cả ah. Em quyết định sẽ ko cung cấp dưới mọi hình thức ah. Hihi

----------


## suu_tam

> Ý em là mua từ hãng. 50k hay 100k cũng chẳng làm em khá thêm gì cả ah. Em quyết định sẽ ko cung cấp dưới mọi hình thức ah. Hihi


Híc bác không cung cấp thì các anh em khác lại phải mua từ chị na thôi.
Mang tính phục vụ bà con nghiên cứu bác nên cung cấp bác ạ.

----------


## suu_tam

Đã có bác nào thử dùng 1 con pipo X10 + card planet chưa ạ?
Chắc sẽ chất lừ.

----------


## newbieCNC

Em vừa shift delete cho em nó về với cát bụi. Hạt bụi nào hóa kiếp thân tôi. Để một mai tôi về làm cát bụi..........

----------


## CKD

PipoX10 là gì cụ?

Xem ra tranh luận của mình gây khó khăn cho anh em rồi.

----------


## suu_tam

Là máy tính bảng để xem tivi giá rẻ bác ạ.

----------


## Mới CNC

> Là máy tính bảng để xem tivi giá rẻ bác ạ.


Có chạy được không vậy cụ?

----------


## nhatson

> PipoX10 là gì cụ?
> 
> Xem ra tranh luận của mình gây khó khăn cho anh em rồi.


mini pc windows 10

----------


## suu_tam

> Có chạy được không vậy cụ?


Nói chạy được cũng đúng mà chưa được cũng đúng bác ạ.
Tại vì chạy là là nó làm việc bình thường. Còn chưa được là ví dụ như công việc của em, em dùng con laptop I5 đời 2 với RAM 4GB vẫn bị chưa đủ. Em phải thay sang con desktop z400 8GB RAM và VGA GT640 (đều máy cũ) mới có thể load được các file của em.
Nên việc con X9 này với cpu Atom đời thấp và ram 2GB đường nhiên không thể mở những file của em rồi.

----------


## suu_tam

Có bác nào bị lỗi đang chạy nó dừng không chạy nữa, không thông báo gì. Spindler vẫn quay.
Sau đó lại phải bấm phải chuột vào dòng đang chạy rồi chọn chạy tiếp.

Em không biết tại sao bị vậy. Liệu có phải đó là do KEY lậu không ạ?

----------


## GORLAK

toàn xài lậu ko, chắc bản quyền nó hết đó

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản chắc chẵng phải lậu.. vì mấy cách hack này là làm giả key, không phỉa hack soft.
Làm giả key thì không ảnh hưởng gì đến phần mềm, tác động vào soft thì mới ảnh hưởng.

Mà soft nào cũng có vài lỗi, ít nhiều thoai. Soft càng phát triển lâu, nhà phát triển càng chú ý đến các phản hồi thì cảng fix được nhiều lỗi. Ngay cả Mach3 hoặc EMC2 thời gian phát triển rất lâu, cộng đồng sử dụng cũng nhiều mà vẫn còn lỗi & liên tục fix. Nên kệ nó đi, dùng bị lỗi thì tự fix rồi chạy tiếp hehe. Có trình thì ý kiến với thằng hãng để nó nghiên cứu fix lại.

----------


## suu_tam

Em muốn hỏi để xem có bác nào bị lỗi giống em không ạ.
Vì nhiều chương trình nó cũng phát hiện ra key lậu nên cũng chưa biết thế nào.

----------


## GORLAK

túm lại cứ như bác CKD nói ấy, ráng mà chơi bản quyền đi nha, xài lậu chi cho nó bệnh hoạn, nghèo cũng phải ráng cho bằng a bằng e chứ xài hàng key lậu ko phát triển đc thế giới.

----------


## suu_tam

Tóm lại đó chính là vấn đề em cần hỏi mọi người vì hầu hết các anh em đều dùng key lậu. Nên em muốn biết có bác nào bị lỗi như vậy không. Đang chạy bình thường thì nó dừng lại và spinlder vẫn quay. Không báo bất kỳ lỗi gì, chọn chạy tiếp là chạy tiếp luôn.
Nếu là tại do key lậu thì việc bỏ ra 70EUR mua license để làm việc quá đơn giản. Nhưng nếu vấn đề không phải do key lậu mà do chương trình lỗi thì bỏ ra 100k cũng tiếc ạ.

----------


## newbieCNC

Sau khi tham khảo ở đây: http://forum.planet-cnc.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1249
Theo ngu kiến của em có thể có 2 vấn đề
- Vấn đề 1: do giao tiếp USB, như link trên. Cụ thử kiểm tra cáp USB xem thế nào
- Vấn đề 2: có thể do máy tính, thông thường hệ điều hành để ở chế độ tối ưu năng lượng. Khi không sử dụng thì nó sẽ giảm hoạt động phần cứng CPU....Cụ thử kiểm tra lại, vì đối với những file lớn, việc để nguyên cho máy chạy mà ko thao tác gì là bt. Vậy nên thử để ở chế độ High Performance xem sao

http://www.howtogeek.com/240840/shou...an-on-windows/

----------


## GORLAK

Trc giờ xài Planet chả khi nào bị vấn đề đang chạy dừng lại ngoài việc cái máy PC nó bị điên lỗi lầm gì đó thôi

----------


## suu_tam

Em thử rút dây USB ra thì chương trình sẽ bị dừng, nhưng nó sẽ dừng luôn cả spindler. Còn của em thì spinlder vẫn quay.
Theo em nghĩ là do con cảm biến của em nó bị chập chờn. Dây out bình thường 24V khi đóng sẽ 0V nhưng nó bị 0V luôn.
Nhưng lạ cái là bình thường nếu limit có đóng cũng không sao vì em đang sài soft limit. Nên cũng chưa biết tại sao, trước mắt em sẽ thay cái cảm biến bị hỏng đã rồi thử tiếp xem còn lỗi không.

----------


## GORLAK

Cái Bob Planet Mk2 đang xài đang chạy rút dây USB ra nó vẫn chạy bình thường nhe, cắm vào lại vẫn chạy tiếp, hạn chế việc dây nhợ chập chờn.

----------


## CKD

> Cái Bob Planet Mk2 đang xài đang chạy rút dây USB ra nó vẫn chạy bình thường nhe, cắm vào lại vẫn chạy tiếp, hạn chế việc dây nhợ chập chờn.


Vậy là nó phải buffer cả khúc trong chip rồi.
Tưởng là Planet nó không buffer chứ?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái Bob Planet Mk2 đang xài đang chạy rút dây USB ra nó vẫn chạy bình thường nhe, cắm vào lại vẫn chạy tiếp, hạn chế việc dây nhợ chập chờn.


cụ rảnh làm cái cờ nhip biểu diễn với nghe hấp dẫn

----------


## GORLAK

Nó có bộ nhớ đệm bên trong, có thể chạy trực tiếp bằng thể nhớ ko cần PC, chưa chạy đc chức năng đó vì mò ko ra PIN OUT để thiết lập, còn việc đang chạy rút dây ra thì làm rồi, vẫn load G-code bình thường.

----------


## CKD

À có đọc sơ qua.
Dùng Planet & export G-Code thành RAW file.
Copy cái raw file vào sd card.
Mấy thao tác khác thì xem link dưới.

http://planet-cnc.com/using-sd-card-...c-controllers/

----------


## suu_tam

> Cái Bob Planet Mk2 đang xài đang chạy rút dây USB ra nó vẫn chạy bình thường nhe, cắm vào lại vẫn chạy tiếp, hạn chế việc dây nhợ chập chờn.


Tuy rằng trong Setting có mục Automatic Reconnect để kết nối lại khi dây chập chờn.
Cơ mà cho em hỏi ngu ngu tý khi ngắt kết nối rồi mà chương trình vẫn chạy thì nó phản hồi về chương trình kiểu gì.
Được cái chương trình này em chạy nó luôn phản hồi về chương trình nên chẳng bao giờ có sự sai số, chỉ có khi nào ngắt kết nối thì dừng thôi.




> Vậy là nó phải buffer cả khúc trong chip rồi.
> Tưởng là Planet nó không buffer chứ?


Thế thì bộ nhớ phải lớn lắm để nó còn quản lý luôn cả các setting như limit, soft limit, input,.... Nói tóm lại là thằng chương trình độc lập luôn.

----------


## suu_tam

Bác GORIAK cho anh em 1 đoạn video quay lúc máy đang làm việc và rút USB ra vẫn chạy cho anh em mở mang thêm với ạ.
Vì hiện tại máy em đang làm việc có 1 con card MK3/4 chỉ cắm USB để em test phần mềm (không cấp nguồn thêm hay điều khiển gì cả vì chỉ để test soft). Nhưng em đang chạy mà rút USB ra là dừng luôn, hay là do lúc đó nó không được cấp nguồn, khi bị ngắt nguồn từ USB là nó tắt ngóm nhỉ?

----------


## GORLAK

Cái mình đang xài có 3 ngõ nguồn vào là 1 từ USB, 2 ngõ nữa là 12V và 24V (trên Bob ko có role), có 2 socket 16 chân 1 dùng cho tay cầm còn cái kia hình như là kết nối ra màn hình trên tay cầm để chạy mà ko cần PC (mua nhưng ko có sơ đồ nên vẫn bỏ ko chưa đụng). Còn khi đang chạy rút dây ra thì trên màn hình PC nó sẽ tắt hết phản hồi, nhưng khi cắm lại thì nó hiện lên vị trí đang chạy và phản hồi như bình thường. Clip thì vài bữa nữa có, giờ đang làm việc khác chưa đụng tới máy cnc.

----------


## funisher

> Em vừa làm thử tạo mã planet cnc, check thử xác thực cũng ổn, nhưng ko có board thử. Bác nào làm chuột bạch để em thử cái
> 
> Đính kèm 17863


MUCM-KVTG-WKFN-VCJI.   SN:059369
Bác có tg kích dùm e cái key với

----------

